# Is paint talk drying up?



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know if others have noticed or not but to me we have kind of run out of things to talk about other that small talk. There seems to be no big deals anymore, is it just me, people seem half hearted with statements. What do you think about this statement?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I think all is well with PT. No major fights, flames etc latley. We have good discussions, and let down our hair a little.....


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

John - what you are witnessing is the evolution of these forums from their birth when they were really cool, loads of guys jumping on, sharing of ideas, rapid growth of ideas. To the present, where folks are starting to realize the more they share on an online forum - the more it comes to bite them back on the a$$ with the amount of bottom feeders out there, lurking, taking our best ideas and using them against us in our local markets. The years from 2004-2008 were the halcyon years in my opinion of these forums. And since the downfall from subprime starting in '07 and ramped up decline in '08 - it's been more and more a 'protectionist' feeling out there. I'll admit to it - I have no intention of sharing anything I know online - giving out information freely that took much of your own resources to procure is like handing over money to your competition. Tradesmen are like Ravens/Crows...there is no honor among thieves.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> I don't know if others have noticed or not but to me we have kind of run out of things to talk about other that small talk. There seems to be no big deals anymore, is it just me, people seem half hearted with statements. What do you think about this statement?


 Take a chill pill, relax, do a shot, drink some beer. I'm getting phucked up tonight. Come back sober, hungover or drunk, PT will be here waiting for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

timhag said:


> Take a chill pill, relax, do a shot, drink some beer. I'm getting phucked up tonight. Come back sober, hungover or drunk, PT will be here waiting for me. :thumbsup:


Hey Tim is that your plan tonight? Log-in in a few hours and I'd like to talk to you about that guy dating your daughter. :jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> John - what you are witnessing is the evolution of these forums from their birth when they were really cool, loads of guys jumping on, sharing of ideas, rapid growth of ideas. To the present, where folks are starting to realize the more they share on an online forum - the more it comes to bite them back on the a$$ with the amount of bottom feeders out there, lurking, taking our best ideas and using them against us in our local markets. The years from 2004-2008 were the halcyon years in my opinion of these forums. And since the downfall from subprime starting in '07 and ramped up decline in '08 - it's been more and more a 'protectionist' feeling out there. I'll admit to it - I have no intention of sharing anything I know online - giving out information freely that took much of your own resources to procure is like handing over money to your competition. Tradesmen are like Ravens/Crows...there is no honor among thieves.


I'd be more than happy giving any trade secret I know. There is a big difference between reading and execution.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Hey Tim is that your plan tonight? Log-in in a few hours and I'd like to talk to you about that guy dating your daughter. :jester:


I'm really not a bad guy................. :whistling2:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

:sweatdrop:


NEPS.US said:


> I'm really not a bad guy................. :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> There is a big difference between reading and execution.


:yes::yes::yes: Falure to implement. All the best ideas in the world won't amount to a hill of beans....


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I'd be more than happy giving any trade secret I know. There is a big difference between reading and execution.


Chris - this is sort of an arrogant attitude. And the reason I state this - is because guys said similar things on another forum. Just because information is put out there - it's not gonna harm their perfect business, as they thumped their chest.

Then a year later, they were bitching and moaning about how all these guys were coming into their markets, using information they had posted online and underbidding them. They all stopped posting information online since.

Let's say I have spent 15k over the past 5 years, out of my meager earnings, trying to figure out what advertising works, how it works, where it's most effective, etc, etc. Why on earth would I want to give that recipe out to my competitors? I am not interested in their success, especially if their goals are to undermine the 'industry' by providing rape a$$ cheap pricing. That's their strenght, and my weakness - I like money, and they don't. So I have to protect what I know on how to make money from those that are happy to run a company on at $17 per 'shop' hour.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> Chris - this is sort of an arrogant attitude. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Not at all. I just simply know that you couldn't do what I do everyday.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> plainpainter said:
> 
> 
> > Chris - this is sort of an arrogant attitude. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> NEPS.US said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I can't, but are you so sure nobody exists that could? That's a pretty hubris statement, Chris. And you know what the gods love to do with hubris? They love to punish.
> ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> Perhaps I can't, but are you so sure nobody exists that could? That's a pretty hubris statement, Chris. And you know what the gods love to do with hubris? They love to punish.


I'm not one to believe in karma Dan. I make my own karma. If one door closes I open another. This is your problem. Instead of pulling you pants up and getting down to work your to quick to blame your failures on others.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm not one to believe in karma Dan. I make my own karma. If one door closes I open another. This is your problem. Instead of pulling you pants up and getting down to work your to quick to blame your failures on others.


I don't blame my failures on others, I just blame it on you.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> NEPS.US said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I can't, but are you so sure nobody exists that could? That's a pretty hubris statement, Chris. And you know what the gods love to do with hubris? They love to punish.
> ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> I don't blame my failures on others, I just blame it on you.


 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> plainpainter said:
> 
> 
> > You know that is true,but as much as I have giving Chris a hard time and don't forget Mr.wax elegant VP they have helped us here. I would like to see more of that come back.We have kind of sunk down into basic 101 painting.
> ...


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> plainpainter said:
> 
> 
> > Dan
> ...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> plainpainter said:
> 
> 
> > You know that is true,but as much as I have giving Chris a hard time and don't forget Mr.wax elegant VP they have helped us here. I would like to see more of that come back.We have kind of sunk down into basic 101 painting.
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> vermontpainter said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I knew. Actually I think the Gods like me, they shoved me out of painting - now I make much more money.
> ...


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> plainpainter said:
> 
> 
> > I make very little, by choice. It keeps me humble and doesn't attract the paint gods.
> ...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I knew it was the calm before the storm......


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> LOL - I wish I grossed in sales what your take home salary is after taxes.


So then why havent you taken a few of these million dollar ideas from this forum and put them to use????? WTF?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I think we need a marketing plan, look for the bouncing balls, and put your hoodies on. 

Call me an azz later


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> NEPS.US said:
> 
> 
> > That's a pretty *hubris* statement, Chris.
> ...


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> So then why havent you taken a few of these million dollar ideas from this forum and put them to use????? WTF?


hmmmmmmm, you do know Chris that you can only grow at such a rate when you start on a shoe string budget. Not that a loan would have helped me out years ago - I'd probably have wasted the money. But growing this business from the early days of toting my stuff around in my Neon - to where I am now, never having borrowed a dime the whole time, is not something to take lightly.

I gambled over 6k in advertizing back in '08 when my gross sales were barely over 20k - and the gamble was a horrible loss. And in the two years since - it's like night and day - I have that kind of resilience.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> hmmmmmmm, you do know Chris that you can only grow at such a rate when you start on a shoe string budget. Not that a loan would have helped me out years ago - I'd probably have wasted the money. But growing this business from the early days of toting my stuff around in my Neon - to where I am now, never having borrowed a dime the whole time, is not something to take lightly.
> 
> I gambled over 6k in advertizing back in '08 when my gross sales were barely over 20k - and the gamble was a horrible loss. And in the two years since - it's like night and day - I have that kind of resilience.


But that is what is good about these forums we can learn from others, here of late all we talk about is basic painting. y painting has helped with his advertising bit,but we need everyone together to help us all.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP just PM'ed me that the quotes on this thread are wacky.

anyone else notice it? Or are Chris and I the only ones drinking the "Kool-Aid"


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL @ Bill, I didn't know if I was hallucinating or just teary eyed seeing the old friends sparring again!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think PT is dried up, I think that after a long time participating on these forums one just needs a break every now and again. I took a break for awhile back in 08 and when I feel things are running a bit stagnant I lurk more than participate. PT is a great site with a good mix of guys, some I look up to, some I like to joke with, some think I am a dick, it is what you make it. 

The flip side of that is that I think that these types of forums need new blood to mix with the older regulars and when the new members participate you get many of those 101 type questions that we have all answered so many times. 

I got the same perspective as Paul does everything is calm and the jokes are funny so all is right in PT.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

RCP said:


> LOL @ Bill, I didn't know if I was hallucinating or just teary eyed seeing the old friends sparring again!


I know I'm beside myself too.lol


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> hmmmmmmm, you do know Chris that you can only grow at such a rate when you start on a shoe string budget. Not that a loan would have helped me out years ago - I'd probably have wasted the money. But growing this business from the early days of toting my stuff around in my Neon - to where I am now, never having borrowed a dime the whole time, is not something to take lightly.
> 
> I gambled over 6k in advertizing back in '08 when my gross sales were barely over 20k - and the gamble was a horrible loss. And in the two years since - it's like night and day - I have that kind of resilience.


 
If you only grossed 20k in sales then you either borrowed money, someone supported you or you lived in the mystery machine. 


Believe it or not Dan there are many people who have build very successful businesses with no business, auto or personal loans. It's called hard work.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> LOL @ Bill, I didn't know if I was hallucinating or just teary eyed seeing the old friends sparring again!


Somebody go call Ksev and see if he is still in the painting industry and tell him to log in!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I don't think PT is dried up, I think that after a long time participating on these forums one just needs a break every now and again. I took a break for awhile back in 08 and when I feel things are running a bit stagnant I lurk more than participate. PT is a great site with a good mix of guys, some I look up to, some I like to joke with, some think I am a dick, it is what you make it.
> 
> The flip side of that is that I think that these types of forums need new blood to mix with the older regulars and when the new members participate you get many of those 101 type questions that we have all answered so many times.
> 
> I got the same perspective as Paul does everything is calm and the jokes are funny so all is right in PT.


Sean, I love you man but stop being bland, life has it's ups and downs and in those we can learn a few things.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I noticed the quotes as well. I was thinking it is something to do with people quoting portions of a posted that quoted another post???


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Sean, I love you man but stop being bland, life has it's ups and downs and in those we can learn a few things.


lol funny I have felt bland this last couple weeks. All I can be is what I am John.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

No problem Sean, your a good guy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> No problem Sean, your a good guy.


Right back at you John. :thumbsup:

Maybe I was wrong though if painttalk has given the impression that I am bland and vanilla then maybe it is drying up.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Right back at you John. :thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe I was wrong though if painttalk has given the impression that I am bland and vanilla then maybe it is drying up.


no Sean, sorry to tell you this, but you've matured :whistling2:

It happens to the best of us (obviously I'm not one of the "best")


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> I don't know if others have noticed or not but to me we have kind of run out of things to talk about other that small talk. There seems to be no big deals anymore, is it just me, people seem half hearted with statements. What do you think about this statement?


It comes and goes in cycles.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> no Sean, sorry to tell you this, but you've matured :whistling2:
> 
> It happens to the best of us (obviously I'm not one of the "best")


Isn't that what drying up is? lol


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is funny Y! :thumbup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Might as well lock the thread. After y's graph, there is nothing else to say.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Y, you got WAY to much time on your hands, and I am happy you do. Good job.


Sean, Oh, how I am learning that. Why just the other night ............


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to give me that chuckle Y. :notworthy:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Sam Adams Winter Ale, Led Zep on the box. How does it get any better?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Sam Adams Winter Ale, Led Zep on the box. How does it get any better?


Speaking of Samuel Adams, what the hell is up with these 4 packs for the price of a 6? I have noticed a few of these micro breweries trying this.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> Sam Adams Winter Ale, Led Zep on the box. How does it get any better?


Did you ever see "I Love you man" ?

And the toast Sidney gave at the engagement dinner? 

Well, what he said.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Did you ever see "I Love you man" ?
> 
> And the toast Sidney gave at the engagement dinner?
> 
> Well, what he said.


Funny movie. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

timhag said:


> Sam Adams Winter Ale, Led Zep on the box. How does it get any better?


Only if it was at a hos doing a int repaint project!:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Funny movie. :thumbsup:


Yah, I had NO expectations. The Wenderful and I were in stitches. Jason Segel did good. Watching "How I met Your Mother" with different eyes now. .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Yah, I had NO expectations. The Wenderful and I were in stitches. Jason Segel did good. Watching "How I met Your Mother" with different eyes now. .


Lots of funny parts in that flick, when he threw up while playing poker. :laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Lots of funny parts in that flick, when he threw up while playing poker. :laughing:


OH, but for the grace of God.................

If you know what I mean

Damn, now I gotta hear some Rush


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PT just fine John and you had to go mess it up, now every one thinks their smarter than the other again. Dam painter snobs, 

Tim, it can be better than what ya got!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Tim, it can be better than what ya got!


Temple of the dog, Hunger Strike. You're still in diapers dude. You don't have a clue what its all about brother man.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

timhag said:


> Temple of the dog, Hunger Strike. You're still in diapers dude.


man I wish I was dating your daughter, good music.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

y.painting said:


> It comes and goes in cycles.


You left out the favorite brush thread, favorite roller cover thread, and any/all Behr threads.....


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I just got to the shop and since there is no pressure on Saturday morning after I checked my emails here I am at PT. I agreed with john as I read his post but as I read on I am completely entertained. It is a good:thumbup: post and I learned another thing as well I am on the wrong side of the clock. I am mostly on here at around 11 am or so and it seems that all of the action is at 11pm. go figure. Hey Chris (NEPS) where have you been man. I guess I have been repairing your equipment to good.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

timhag said:


> Temple of the dog, Hunger Strike. You're still in diapers dude. You don't have a clue what its all about brother man.


The tunes were fine, it was your choice of beverages. I was just play'n with ya any way. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> hmmmmmmm, you do know Chris that you can only grow at such a rate when you start on a shoe string budget. Not that a loan would have helped me out years ago - I'd probably have wasted the money. But growing this business from the early days of toting my stuff around in my Neon - to where I am now, never having borrowed a dime the whole time, is not something to take lightly.
> 
> I gambled over 6k in advertizing back in '08 when my gross sales were barely over 20k - and the gamble was a horrible loss. And in the two years since - it's like night and day - I have that kind of resilience.


I have a question. How many people here have had to take a loan out for a self started painting business? Really what are your operating costs Dan? Do you have office space, employees, massive equipment overhead? 

Why would you spend tons on advertising when you are a small operation? I could understand if you are trying to play the numbers game and employing many laborors, but if its just you.... 

Quit thinking how to beat the system and let your quality of work speak for itself.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> The tunes were fine, it was your choice of beverages. I was just play'n with ya any way. Have a great weekend.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

There's a lot of different angles to look at here. Traffic over the past month and a half or so has been a little light compared to most months but that happens every year around the holidays. Overall though year over year traffic and posts is up about 100%. 

There will always be ups and downs though and I think it's natural. We have some major site upgrades coming in a few months and I think that will help some with getting people back and excited again. But even without that... I think after the holidays you'll see a bit more activity.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Nathan said:


> There's a lot of different angles to look at here. Traffic over the past month and a half or so has been a little light compared to most months but that happens every year around the holidays. Overall though year over year traffic and posts is up about 100%.
> 
> There will always be ups and downs though and I think it's natural. We have some major site upgrades coming in a few months and I think that will help some with getting people back and excited again. But even without that... I think after the holidays you'll see a bit more activity.


I was talking more of the things we were talking about and not that people were not showing up to talk, it's not a big thing to me at all sometimes I say things sometimes just to get people talking.It's not the end of the world for sure.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I think the new site will help because there will be more ways to share but we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I say things sometimes just to get people talking.It's not the end of the world for sure.


I know John. I for one appreciate that, and need to be better about it myself...........:yes:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I think I have doubled my posts in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

4 pages about dried up PT.
lurking never sounded better...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> 4 pages about dried up PT.
> lurking never sounded better...


How you been Wise? Hope all is well for you and the family. 

In PT's defense, 8 posts of it are from my own ramblings.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> How you been Wise? Hope all is well for you and the family.
> 
> In PT's defense, 8 posts of it are from my own ramblings.



meh, ttly screwed. The GC decided to pull the usual GC [email protected] on the subways so they were kicked to the curb. Tanning salons JUST broke ground, so we're looking at Jan. to start. I have some decent repeat clients to cover xmas at least, but too many tire kickers are wearing me thin.
You know, being a painter kinda stuff.

Fam is jammin' boys are busy, girls are chillin'.
When I observe my situation, I am more thankful of the time I get with my family than worrying about work taking the usual winter slow down.
I know, I'm crazy like that...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> meh, ttly screwed. The GC decided to pull the usual GC [email protected] on the subways so they were kicked to the curb. Tanning salons JUST broke ground, so we're looking at Jan. to start. I have some decent repeat clients to cover xmas at least, but too many tire kickers are wearing me thin.
> You know, being a painter kinda stuff.
> 
> Fam is jammin' boys are busy, girls are chillin'.
> ...


Holidays are hit and miss sometimes we all know that. Been exactly where you described before. Hopefully you have been generating decent leads other than the tire kickers and have been putting jobs on the schedule for after the holidays for into or after February. 

Family life sounds great though, one should always take time to be thankful for what you are lucky enough to have.
I don't miss babies that much, with the ages my kids are at right now I am on a roller coaster of emotions sometimes. Torn between thinking how great and smart my kids are and wanting them to never change, then all the arguing starts between them and I dream of when the wife and I will have the house to ourselves.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I think the new site will help because there will be more ways to share but we will just have to wait and see.


Nathan, you can change the icing on the cake, but under it, you still have cake. There are only so many topics that can be discussed, and very few that havent been. So mainly alot of it boils down to re-hashing the same subjects over and over. Just the nature of this trade....


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Nathan, you can change the icing on the cake, but under it, you still have cake. There are only so many topics that can be discussed, and very few that havent been. So mainly alot of it boils down to re-hashing the same subjects over and over. Just the nature of this trade....


That's fine. I'm not trying to make this site more than it is. It's a great resource to network within the trades. I think there's always more to learn and that new situations will always pop their head up and it's great to have a place to discuss those situations with other pros. Or just to hang out. Either way I think the new tools that are coming will be fun.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

When are the new upgrades hitting the deck Nathan?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

ContractorTalk.com will be the first site and it will hit the first or second week of January. Then we have to work out some of the kinks. Once it's stable we will roll it out here and a few other sites.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Looking forward to it.


 
.....brown-noser.:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> The flip side of that is that I think that these types of forums need new blood to mix with the older regulars and when the new members participate you get many of those 101 type questions that we have all answered so many times.


 PT has been abit slow, but then again so have the drywall forums.

One thing I have noticed is that the old goats have very little tolerance for anything new or differant, or, to put it another way, a differant perspective. If anyone mentiones anything other than Graco, Purdy XL-Glide, or 18" rolles,,,, well ya know !!!!!

I have posted on several threads about drywall stuff, but since I am not a TOP painter,,, I don't know what I'm talking about. 

Not trying to start a kicking match, but what I'm saying, is IF we want things to be brisk, we can't just tell everyone that "they don't have a clue, go away!!!" 

To sum up,,, If we have all the answers and we aren't willing to share them,,, why are we here????


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> .....brown-noser.:whistling2:


lol I am so misunderstood around here. 

I like new features. :whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> lol I am so misunderstood around here.
> 
> I like new features. :whistling2:


So is that a move up from "vanilla"?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> So is that a move up from "vanilla"?


Not sure, I thought vanilla was at the top.











Capt-sheetrock said:


> PT has been abit slow, but then again so have the drywall forums.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that the old goats have very little tolerance for anything new or differant, or, to put it another way, a differant perspective. If anyone mentiones anything other than Graco, Purdy XL-Glide, or 18" rolles,,,, well ya know !!!!!
> 
> ...


I don't totally agree there Capt, yes sometimes a noob rubs the wrong way and gets a harsher entry than some others but in general I think all are welcomed but when they start telling us how the 79.00 room repaint is the answer to success then yes it is a trainwreck. I have always been under the opinion that new blood is required but as Wolf said the same group of guys can only talk about the same topics for so long without a stagnant feeling. It just depends on the attitude that the noob has on how well he fits in. Besides if we were all the same this place would of become to boring forever ago. 

As far as your drywall experience being discounted because you were a drywaller first and a painter second then I either misread the thread or missed it altogether. Matter of fact they were calling your name in *This Thread *which I see you already found but the point was that you are a part of PT and other than your bad luck with Graco I look forward to your input. :thumbsup:

Sorry if my post was to bland fellas I should of just told old Capt to FVCK OFF!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Not sure, I thought vanilla was at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think your slipping there abit Work !!!!!! Must have been a rough week,,,lol:notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah, I think your slipping there abit Work !!!!!! Must have been a rough week,,,lol:notworthy:


All my cogs started slipping.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> All my cogs started slipping.


 Do what I do, and just drink another beer.

You guys are stuck with my old aggravating arse, cause I learn SO much here. I don't always agree(okay,,,alot) but I take what i hear and think about it untill it sinks into my thick skull, and you guys have really helped me,,,, 


Group hug !!!!:no:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Capt...I think you are one of the 'real' one out here. Or maybe the Canadian in me identifies with your apologetic self depreciating humour. :thumbsup:

Workaholic....

I gave the Capt a nod because I largely agree. Nothing can be said as a blanket statement of course, but I think the Capt somewhat identifies why there are so many members, but really only a small nucleus actually post. 

Your right, there are certain themes that can rub the group the wrong way fast, but it does seem like if you aren't doing (or did) six figures, running a crew, have a advertising budget....there is some eye rolling on the 101 questions. I would go as far as to say that I am part of the lurking majority and virtual verbal minority being a one-man-show on here. 

Maybe I'm saying this due to my education background that I always bristle when someone poo poos on someone else's question....no matter how many times it has been asked. You never know when a new perspective will enlighten the masses. 

To be honest I relish a lot of the 101 questions. Even though I've been self employed for 7 years now and do this with the pressures of paying the mortgage, daycare bills etc. (as in I'm not a 28 year old working for beer money) I realize my scope is narrow and I still feel like (and am) a noob in many ways. 

The fact that threads on caulk vs plaster or satin go on for pages yet adwords has a few entries shows where the common knowledge is yet the cynicism of "old dogs" keeps many from posting.

Just a point of view.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Capt...I think you are one of the 'real' one out here. Or maybe the Canadian in me identifies with your apologetic self depreciating humour. :thumbsup:
> 
> Workaholic....
> 
> ...


I said I did not totally agree, much like I do not agree 100% with your statement. 

Think about how many times a one post wonder came in and asked a question, was given many good answers without ridicule and then never returns to the thread. Another reason some one may join and not post is because you can not use the search feature without joining. 
My point is that there are a wide variety of reasons why there are so many members and so few participating. 

I do agree that all the bickering and dog piling that has occurred before and probably will occur again is a turn off to some new members and the flip side of that is that when all that is going on it draws many like an accident does. 

So without having all the spikes and drops to analyze much is speculation. My position is I want new members to participate and I welcome most all of them that make an intro and offer my advice without strings to any that ask. 

We have almost all small shops here and we have many many one man bands here. It sometimes feels like a Ford or Chevy kind of thing because both can work quite well depending on how the owner sees the road ahead and both require the same thing to keep going. Leads and signed jobs. No reason to get hung up on the differences. 

I have said it so many times but here it is again, PT is many things to many different members, Some want to come here for advice, some for fun, some to cause drama, so on and so on. Make the most of it, pick and choose what is worth reading and what advice is worth taking and if it is no longer fun then take a break and enjoy the other things in your life.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Michigan11 (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is how I see it... we all hang together, or we all hang seperately. Which do you want?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Michigan11 said:


> Here is how I see it... we all hang together, or we all hang seperately. Which do you want?


stfu donnie!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I said I did not totally agree, much like I do not agree 100% with your statement.
> 
> Think about how many times a one post wonder came in and asked a question, was given many good answers without ridicule and then never returns to the thread. Another reason some one may join and not post is because you can not use the search feature without joining.
> My point is that there are a wide variety of reasons why there are so many members and so few participating.
> ...



I think we largely said the same thing from different perspectives. 

I wasn't necessarily agreeing or disagreeing with either the Capt or you as the points made don't need to be defended. They what they are. 

I think we definitely agree that PT wouldn't exist if we were all the same, diversity makes it interesting.

If it weren't for some good ole bickering where would the great sex come from?.....oh, hold on...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

soooo, the changes, a couple new smilies and a ton of tweakz to maximize ad traffic leading to a huge slice of the cash available from net ads.
Most site owners turn to ****, I appreciae the lack of bewbies showing up here in banners.

or do I?
moral dilemma.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> One thing I have noticed is that the old goats have very little tolerance for anything new or differant, or, to put it another way, a differant perspective. If anyone mentiones anything other than Graco, Purdy XL-Glide, or 18" rolles,,,, well ya know !!!!!
> 
> I have posted on several threads about drywall stuff, but since I am not a TOP painter,,, I don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, Capt, who are the old goats here ? I see ONE of them in the mirror - what's in yours? :whistling2: Although I agree with the fact that some folks (in many professions) "have very little tolerance for anything new or differant", it's not a function of age. As a matter of fact, the older I get, the more I am willing to entertain new ideas and techniques. 

Sure you're not a "TOP painter", neither am I. That's why THEY need US. :thumbup:





Workaholic said:


> I don't totally agree there Capt, yes sometimes a noob rubs the wrong way and gets a harsher entry than some others but in general I think all are welcomed but when they start telling us how the 79.00 room repaint is the answer to success then yes it is a trainwreck. I have always been under the opinion that new blood is required but as Wolf said the same group of guys can only talk about the same topics for so long without a stagnant feeling. It just depends on the attitude that the noob has on how well he fits in. Besides if we were all the same this place would of become to boring forever ago.


Gee, I thought the Capt was talking about the beating that Plain's been taking. He ain't a noob, but he certainly does like to challenge the "status quo" and he does liven the place up. 

We should be happy when someone presents a different opinion. Sets the stage for some brisk exchanges of perspectives.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

huh, i have been back about 24 hours and man, this place has gone dormant! where is everyone?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> We should be happy when someone presents a different opinion. Sets the stage for some brisk exchanges of perspectives.


Couldn't agree more. I enjoy an _intelligent _debate. One without the "mightier that thou" attitude and all the anger at anothers opinion. A good, open debate is what allows you to see the possibilities. How on earth can we learn something new if we close our ears?

My wife and I for example. We can *not *talk politics. Or rather, I won't talk politics with her because she gets so angry with me and my views. It's kind of like our leaders in congress. The inability to listen and compromise is what got us in the mess we are in now! :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> huh, i have been back about 24 hours and man, this place has gone dormant! where is everyone?


Hey Wise! Hows life treating you?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> soooo, the changes, a couple new smilies and a ton of tweakz to maximize ad traffic
> ...
> moral dilemma.


Well, you have to when you're running a business. Especially with the recent merger between CT's network of forums (CT, PT, DIY, etc) with a bundle of others.

You didn't think PT's mission was one of philanthropy?!



> Then we come to 2010, when on January 1st, Escalate Media completed its second merger with Nathan Wingate and The Building Network. With this merger, the company now reaches into 4 verticals: Building, Home & Garden, Women, and Technology. By merging talent and resources, Escalate Media is in a better position to serve their members and clients.
> Already in 2010 the company is experiencing rapid growth and plans to increase its traffic reach by 100-125% in 2010 alone.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

*Wake me up after the movie is over*



daArch said:


> Ahhhh, Capt, who are the old goats here ? I see ONE of them in the mirror - what's in yours? :whistling2: Although I agree with the fact that some folks (in many professions) "have very little tolerance for anything new or differant", it's not a function of age. As a matter of fact, the older I get, the more I am willing to entertain new ideas and techniques.
> 
> Sure you're not a "TOP painter", neither am I. That's why THEY need US. :thumbup:


 Lately, when I look in the mirror all I see is Jacob Marly,,,its that time of year ya know.

Being an "ancient" I have a tendency to look BACK over the last 30 years rather than looking forward to the next 30 years. It does give ya a differant outlook. 

One thing I have learned is this, even tho we have developed a system that works, we can always improve on it and sometimes that comes from a seasoned pro, and sometimes that comes from a rank ametur.

Peace brothers, and God bless us everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

y.painting said:


> Well, you have to when you're running a business. Especially with the recent merger between CT's network of forums (CT, PT, DIY, etc) with a bundle of others.
> 
> You didn't think PT's mission was one of philanthropy?!


Now that is interesting.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Now that is interesting.


How so?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I think we largely said the same thing from different perspectives.
> 
> I wasn't necessarily agreeing or disagreeing with either the Capt or you as the points made don't need to be defended. They what they are.
> 
> ...


I I agree with much that was said and I am like you, I like the Capt here. 



daArch said:


> Ahhhh,
> We should be happy when someone presents a different opinion. Sets the stage for some brisk exchanges of perspectives.


couldn't agree more. I am always looking for new blood that offers a fresh perspective.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Hey Wise! Hows life treating you?


Actually not too bad for xmas season, scorex some good work before and after the 25th. How you doin'?



y.painting said:


> Well, you have to when you're running a business. Especially with the recent merger between CT's network of forums (CT, PT, DIY, etc) with a bundle of others.
> 
> You didn't think PT's mission was one of philanthropy?!


I was being sarcastic, something I'm not known for. 
I personally know people with mega internet network$, some have sold to larger corporate sites for millions. LiveLeak is one of them.
Sigh, to be a retired millionaire at 35...all for showing hardcore gore on the interwebs...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Actually not too bad for xmas season, scorex some good work before and after the 25th. How you doin'?


Life is good. On an empty house right now that should go to the middle of next week. Will most likely be laying the guys off after that. Have a few smaller jobs lined up for after the new year for myself though......


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Life is good. On an empty house right now that should go to the middle of next week. Will most likely be laying the guys off after that. Have a few smaller jobs lined up for after the new year for myself though......


That sucks. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Life is good. On an empty house right now that should go to the middle of next week. Will most likely be laying the guys off after that. Have a few smaller jobs lined up for after the new year for myself though......


That sucks Paul, is this a regular thing? Are they seasonal employees


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Life is good. On an empty house right now that should go to the middle of next week. Will most likely be laying the guys off after that. Have a few smaller jobs lined up for after the new year for myself though......


It's an awesome thing as true professionals that during slumps we never lose hope, and can see that no matter what "life is good".

:thumbup:

Bummer that you are gonna do the layoffs, but great that you've got the calendar blocked out.
Man, how in the fudge are we all still rollin' what with the world in a freefall?!?


great...just jinxed us all.
mah bad.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> It's an awesome thing as true professionals that during slumps we never lose hope, and can see that no matter what "life is good".
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 You didn't jinx us all,, wer'e painters, thats what we do. Thats why we are still rolling man.

I remember when Carter was pres, mortgage rates were like 18%. It was tough then too, but those that were "tradesmen" didn't have a choice, (unless they wanted to get a hair-cut and get a REAL job). Perish the thought !!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

January, into February is usually a slow month/month and a half for us. The guys know this and put money aside and also try to set up there side jobs for this time also. 

My plans for next year are to make some personnelle changes and tighten up my estimating. I had way to many jobs go over budget and its going to stop. This layoff is a good time for me to review last years performances and make those changes.......


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> January, into February is usually a slow month/month and a half for us. The guys know this and put money aside and also try to set up there side jobs for this time also.


Same for us, and they collect a little UI too.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> January, into February is usually a slow month/month and a half for us.


Yeah nothing new about that. That is what I figured you meant.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You didn't jinx us all,, wer'e painters, thats what we do. Thats why we are still rolling man.
> 
> I remember when Carter was pres, mortgage rates were like 18%. It was tough then too, but those that were "tradesmen" didn't have a choice, (unless they wanted to get a hair-cut and get a REAL job). Perish the thought !!!!



gee grandpa, tell us another story about having to out run dinosaurs just to get to the paint store...

lol, just joking.
kinda.

I take great comfort in tales from the 70's and 80's economic crashes. I know it's cyclical and my children will surf prosperous waves of glory...in 10 years.
sigh.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Same for us, and they collect a little UI too.


I don't have it all figured out. But my goal is to get back to the year round work we had in the 90s. I just need to start _implementing _some of the ideas I've learned here.....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> gee grandpa, tell us another story about having to out run dinosaurs just to get to the paint store...
> sigh.


 
:wheelchair: :drink:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I don't have it all figured out. But my goal is to get back to the year round work we had in the 90s. I just need to start _implementing _some of the ideas I've learned here.....


We plan for it and actually like it. I have two weeks off in December and we can go somewhere warm sometimes. The commute (50 miles thru snowy windy mountain road) sucks and keeping a NC site warm is a hassle, most of the builds are done by Christmas, but we don't turn down any work.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

things shall liven up here soon,the tapers are joining paint talk:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> things shall liven up here soon,the tapers are joining paint talk:thumbsup:


 I think they call it multi-tasking,,,, thats fancy for CYA


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> One thing I have learned is this, even tho we have developed a system that works, we can always improve on it and sometimes that comes from a seasoned pro, and sometimes that comes from a rank ametur.


*BINGO !*

25 +/- years ago when I attempted a painting co with noobie summer slugs working for me, I encouraged them to experiment with different techniques. I also advised them to keep me posted on these "experimental" techniques, for two reasons.

A) I may have already found the process to be totally worthless
B) They may have found one of those "Eureka" moments

Noobs are unfettered with the confines of tradition


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> *BINGO !*
> 
> 25 +/- years ago when I attempted a painting co with noobie summer slugs working for me, I encouraged them to experiment with different techniques. I also advised them to keep me posted on these "experimental" techniques, for two reasons.
> 
> ...


Not to mention the enthusiam some noobies show. I always got a kick out of how at the end of a nice "night and day" project they would stand there staring at the completed project, while to me it was on to the next.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Not to mention the enthusiam some noobies show. I always got a kick out of how at the end of a nice "night and day" project they would stand there staring at the completed project, while to me it was on to the next.



but i still do that...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> but i still do that...


Some people just like to linger.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to put noobies in charge of some of those night and day jobs. Wanted to see how they handled the reponsibility. Realistically there was alot of hand-holding with them, but it was fun to watch. Slipped them an extra buck or two an hour cash for the "added responsibility". The way they talked so pridefully afterwards, you'd think they just climbed Mt. Everest. I remember having one young guy, just out of high school, in charge on an old raggedy exterior. The evening after the job was done, I went to collect the check, and he's driving by showing his Mom and Dad. He's one of the guys who I helped to start their own company. He's doing fine.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Some people just like to linger.



so I'm a fart?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> but i still do that...


 I think you have gone beyond lingering,,, you are a job "stalker"


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> so I'm a fart?


Something like that but not the silent but deadly variety.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Something like that but not the silent but deadly variety.


 
More like a big bang but no substance.:jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> More like a big bang but no substance.:jester:


Thats what my wife says....... :whistling2:


(Can I say that?)


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Something like that but not the silent but deadly variety.



I'm not known for being quiet.



NEPS.US said:


> More like a big bang but no substance.:jester:


pffffft...I would post the pics of my current job I'm working on just to shut you up, however the computers here at the library apparently do not accept flash drives.

o_0


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:notworthy:


----------

